# What to get



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Say you had to choose between a gas powered Eskimo auger or a frabil commando sled shelter with a hand auger what would you choose. I currently have the new lazer hand auger but I'm looking to upgrade gear for the new season ur to a new job? Any advice


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

if you're looking to upgrade, i'd take the commando/ hand auger. you need to make a hole to fish. a shack keeps you warm. unless we get a foot of ice, a power auger is a lot of extra weight. i love my eskimo, and if the ice is 6 inches, i'll use it. i have 4 shantys, 2 hand drills an eskimo power drill,-----i've been doing this a long time.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep the shanty and hand auger, rarely is the ice ever thick enough where a power auger is needed. Your a young guy, a lazer auger should blow through 10" of ice with a 6" blade. I used to use an 8" lazer and realized it's a bit of over kill. I went to a 6" hole 3 years ago, can cut the holes in 1/2 the time and have no trouble pulling 8-10lb fish through a 6" hole...........Mark


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

X2 for shanty and hand auger

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Agreed. Shanty and hand auger. Add a Mr. Buddy heater in the shanty and you will wonder how you ever lived without it. 15 degrees and fishing in a t shirt, cooking soup on it to !


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Agreed. Shanty and hand auger. Add a Mr. Buddy heater in the shanty and you will wonder how you ever lived without it. 15 degrees and fishing in a t shirt, cooking soup on it to !


This would be my chosen set up!


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Forget the power auger. Get the sled and hand auger. You'r young just like me, I'm 20 and can drill holes all day long with my hand auger. Some people complain there arms hurt. Its only because they don't exercise enough. You will not have a issue with a hand auger. I will never own a power one. 1 being the price, and 2 a hand auger is cheap, easy to fix if you break something, and much lighter. I would just keep the hand one you have also, no sense in replacing something that is not broken and will work just as good as a new one. Maybe new blades but I would save that money and buy a jaw jacker and a couple new rods.

Jeremy


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yah but I feel like if we have 12 inches of ice it's going to be impossible to drill 20+ holes


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Gotta love new stuff!!! I say buy both..sell a kidney or maybe find some gold... I love my power auger and will carry it out on 5 inches of ice...it is just that cool  But I also like the new frabills...pretty bad a$$


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Bought a Eskimo gas auger last season but never got to try it out. I'm more than ready for this year. New shanty and auger last year. First gas auger after more years than I want to admit. Been doing this before I was married that was 1980. Dang I'm old 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

mbarrett1379 said:


> Yah but I feel like if we have 12 inches of ice it's going to be impossible to drill 20+ holes


It not as bad as you think. 2 years ago I was on a lake that had 8 inches of ice and was spot fishing. I drilled about 30 holes, ten spots 3 hole each, one for flasher and 2 for rods because I was with a friend. And it was no where near as bad as I though. Between rest fishing your muscles relax and are ready to go next hole.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I was at chataqua two years go with14+ inches with a old hand auger. In a 2.5 day trip we drilled max 10 holes. That's what always scares me when choosing a new shanty over that gas auger


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Like others have said, if you have a new Lazer you shouldn't have much of a problem. Try it first if you haven't before you give up on it. If you are that concerned about it and can't wait, get a 6" Nils Auger. You will be surprised how fast/easy it cuts compared to most if not all others. As Mark noted, a 6" hole will usually suffice. An 8" has benefits but with 78% more area, also takes 78% more effort to drill every hole. A power auger is nice, but when it's only 10 degrees out and the wind is howling, you'll appreciate being able to sit comfortably inside even though you had to work a little harder cutting the holes.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> In a 2.5 day trip we drilled max 10 holes.


you say you got a new lazer, but it doesnt sound like youve tried it yet, have you? what size is it? you will be very suprised how much easier it is than your old auger. i have an 8" lazer, and I always crank out 3 holes in a triangle pattern for my transducer. two years ago the ice was about 12" max from what i can remember. it really isnt all that hard. i have never thought to myself that i wouldnt move to a new spot because its too hard to drill new holes. i also will go with the group and suggest you invest in a nice shanty and get yourself a nice propane heater. you already have your hole-cutting tool. give it a chance and consider the gas auger for later seasons. if you consider that last year we got no ice at all, the shanty is the logical choice because the gas auger probably does more harm than good (weight of the auger) until the ice gets to 6" or so. 

the shanty makes it easy to drag all your gear out as well.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I bought my gas auger after drilling holes in 16inches of ice at alum creek....swore I would never do it again by hand....but if the ice is on the thin side..... I will go with my hand auger ....love the power auger and can drill many holes and never get tired....I am 56 so the years are against me...If I was a lot younger I dought I would have the gas auger....best time to get one is at the end of the season on clearance.....last year would have been a good time to get one....
my gas one might come up for sale though..... as I am not that interested in ice fishing like I once was and not dealing with the cold like I use too either


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I have both. I have the Trekker DLX (2 man) and if I had to choose between that and a gas auger, I'd be cutting holes with a screwdriver before I left it at home. This is the same shanty as the Commando and you will love it. Seat is super comfy and the fabric is durable and the black absorbs the sunlight and keeps it warm. Just make sure you the get the gray and black one (not the real expensive, heavy insulated one) with the swivel seat...you'll see the cheaper all black ones with the fixed seat and the fabric on that one is cheap and the poles are flimsy. As far as the auger...I had a lazer that I hated and got a Nils...awesome. Cuts 2x as fast as the Lazer with much less effort. The Nils requires no downward pressure unlike any other auger I've used and no blades to replace. Going on 4 years with mine, might have it sharpened if I get around to it but not necessary as of the last time I used it. Cut 20+ holes through 20-25" of ice on a day that was 0 degrees at noon up at my dad's place in Canada in February. Plus, you can always add a power head like the Ice Gator if you want later when $$ allows.


----------

